# for sale section



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

not a happy bunny :x 
i think there needs to be some rule changes regards the for sale section
for the 2nd time i've been kippered for an item i wanted by some shady pm sales [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
why cant all items be sold within the thread,for all to see?how about the rule of the 1st that posts in the for sale thread saying they want the item then gets it,then they can go to pm to arrange payment,addresses etc.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

That's a bit unfair tbh mate. I didn't send a shady pm, I just don't see the point in writing pm sent everytime I send a pm.



> Sent: Sun Apr 19, 2009 6:15 pm
> From: Hark
> To: VicTT
> 
> ...


My pm was sent 17 minutes before your reply, I paid full price and am collecting it. What difference would it have made if I had said this in the thread? I would still have purchased the item beore you. We all get beaten to stuff occasionally, its luck of the draw.

On a side note I'm am only taking it to try it out with my new bumper. If it looks crap I'll sell it on at ace cafe. Depends if you would do business with someone as shady as me. :?


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i'm not sayin your shady mucka
just feel like it seems a bit back handed when things are done "behind the scenes" its just my opinion that deals should be done out in the open and finalised via pm,saves others wastin there time gettin in touch with the seller,postin on the thread etc,like i say its not the first time its happend and its not a personal dig at you,i apologise if i've offended you in any way 
i just get a little pissed off with this kinda a thing lol


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

heh

I'm not easily offended, was just showing that I wasn't doing anything 'shady.'
Pm sent :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

its not eBay, its down to the seller to play fair. We cannot enforce such things on this. Sorry, unless of course its a pi$$ take.

BR

Jae


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Jae said:


> its not eBay, its down to the seller to play fair.


Which was me and as far as I am concerned I did play fair. Both PMs and open posts have a time stamp and the item was offered to the first person to reply - whichever method they chose.

I can understand your frustration in that you COULD be missing out if the seller chooses to sell to someone who replied by PM AFTER you had made a public post.

But not much can be done about that it seems:



Jae said:


> We cannot enforce such things on this. Sorry, unless of course its a pi$$ take.
> 
> BR
> 
> Jae


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

water under the bridge now mate,like i said i'm used to things been dealt with different

" * DO NOT REPLY SAYING "YOU HAVE PM". Please communicate with sellers within the topic and not via PM until a sale is agreed. Only personal details should be exchanged via PM once the sale is closed. This is to give visibility to other members of the forum to whether the item is still available."

thats how it works on another forum i use an theres no problems,but by the look of things there was only me makein a fuss anyway lol


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> water under the bridge now mate,like i said i'm used to things been dealt with different
> 
> " * DO NOT REPLY SAYING "YOU HAVE PM". Please communicate with sellers within the topic and not via PM until a sale is agreed. Only personal details should be exchanged via PM once the sale is closed. This is to give visibility to other members of the forum to whether the item is still available."
> 
> thats how it works on another forum i use an theres no problems,but by the look of things there was only me makein a fuss anyway lol


I can see where he is coming from here, on that forum it all works brilliantly.

Point is on here all you get is PM sent on the thread and never know if its still for sale still or not as some people dont update the threads.

It also cuts out alot of the people asking £100 for something and then getting i will give you £50 for it, i know people are entitled to put offers in im not trying to say you cant or shouldnt but if its all done on the thread somebody might say, i will give you definately £80 for it but the asking is £100 then the next person to offer £100 unconditionally actually gets it.

I know this is not making much sense, basically the 1st person to offer the asking price unconditionally on the thread gets it, so you are more likely to get the asking price of things instead of people been really cheeky.

Its like the Haldex controller that silversea is selling i said on the thread i want 1st refusal once its removed, then a guy posted on the thread saying i asked you by PM before i posted up, then he PM'd me asking had i paid any money yet as he PM'd him 1st and not trying to get anybodies back up but he wants it before me, now thats not my choice to make but silversea also put in his thread please keep to the thread not PM as he is getting loads of PM's, far too many and cant cope with them all yet i still see lots more posts saying you have PM, luckily silversea keeps the thread updated so it works on that particular thread. Not having a go at you the guy who PM'd me if you read this by the way i can see where your coming from and surely if there were some definate rules in place all this would have never happened.

Point is there is some shady stuff going on as greeny says, the rules can be changed and provided people stick to them it would make for a better way to buy and sell.

The bit greemy missed out and the point im trying to say is this

_*Most importantly for both parties: If you post an asking price, you have to take any unconditional offers made at that price as priority over any other 'bid'. Any time-wasters will not be tolerated. Play fair.*_

It does honestly work really well.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm not sure about all this fuss really. Bottom line the seller will sell their item to whoever presents them with the most attractive offer, whether that's the highest cash offer or maybe just the fact that one person is prepared to collect and save the trouble of posting. That's the seller's right and perogative and while I appreciate someone being annoyed if they get gazzumped I really struggle to see how personalities could come into it and for someone to choose to sell their item to one person over another and deliberately overlook a better offer. As long as the sale hadn't already been agreed then it's the seller's choice of which offer to go with - whoever got there first really isn't relevant.

I see quite a lot of stuff offered for sale for very reasonable prices only for someone to come in and make an offer for fractionally less. For instance a rear light cluster was offered this week for £50 and the first person came on to offer £40, then when there was clearly some PM'ing going on that first person starts moaning about them being there first. Well I'm sorry, if they wanted it then they should have come straight in with the asking price - it was only another £10 FFS! If you're going to start pissing about over such pathetic sums of money then you can hardly expect a seller to treat you favourably.

I tend to give away most of my old parts but if I was selling them and had posted a price I'd just initially ignore anyone who'd offered less than I'd asked and sell to the first person who offered the asking price. Only if nobody offered that price might I then contact whoever had made the highest offer to see if they were still interested. And likewise, whenever I've bought anything here I've always immediately offered what was being asked for. Not surprisingly I've never had any problems. The guy complaining about the light cluster seems to be suggesting that whoever happens to put the first offer on the thread, regardless of how ridiculous it may be, should then automatically get first right of refusal at the full asking price. Thats's bollocks.

As has been said, it's not an auction site. People here very rarely ask for more than what is a reasonable price for what they are selling, so if you want to screw people down to the lowest possible price go to eBay.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

junkie said:


> TTgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > water under the bridge now mate,like i said i'm used to things been dealt with different
> ...


just us two on this one mate :lol:


----------

